# Help!!! Goats ate scratch



## msteffey (Aug 22, 2012)

I have 3 month old mini la mancha's, they got into the chicken scratch and ate the whole bin. About 3 pounds. They are lethargic and rumen's severly swollen. Any help at all..........................
Online


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 22, 2012)

I looked up some other threads that have had this problem before to give you some ideas for treatment
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=21249

Here is some information from a site that is very informative about bloat and treatment for it
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/bloat.htm

Good luck.  Keep us updated please.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope their OK  1tsp of baking soda every couple hours, sdo try giving each on a teaspoon, get it wet, squeeze out the water, then shove it in their mouth


----------



## msteffey (Aug 22, 2012)

He has taken Baking Soda but still extremely lethargic, like nothing. Breathing sporadic, and crying little, help with anything please


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 22, 2012)

Go ahead and give more baking soda.......  take a syringe without a needle and squirt it down.  Use just enough water to get a teaspoon or so liquidy''.  I would also drench about 1/3 c of vegetable oil in them as well.


Get them up and moving if possible.  bang on their belly with an open hand, hit firmly.....this is not the time to be gentle.  You want them to burp.

If they can not stand, use a blanket or something to elevate the front end.....you want the gases to rise up and belch out.

Hang in there.  I'll be online for a while and will keep check, so if you need more guidance just speak up.


----------



## msteffey (Aug 22, 2012)

Just feel like I beat him but he birrped really good and pooped all over me, carrying him around like a baby and firmly rubbing/hitting belly. 
omg, thanks for the suggestions!!!!!!


----------



## elevan (Aug 22, 2012)

Burping, farting and pooping is what you want to happen.

Baking soda - keep repeating it.

Keep him moving.

Keep firmly rubbing the rumen area.

When you've passed the emergency stage you need to give plenty of probiotics.


----------



## msteffey (Aug 22, 2012)

I know, he's back to not much, letting him rest, hope he doesn't pass........


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Aug 22, 2012)

My vet has had me give vegetable oil when bloat has happened to my doeling from too much grain. Try giving about half a cup from a turkey baster, they will often like it. But FIRST call a vet before giving or have another poster back me up on this. 

Sure hope he is ok....


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 22, 2012)

Edited so as to not offend.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 22, 2012)

Use extreme caution if you drench with mineral oil.  If it is asperated even just a little bit of it, it's far more likely to cause lung problems (pneumonia esp) than a vegetable oil.  

I use veg oil for the mouth end and reserve the mineral oil for the other end, lol.


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 23, 2012)

Edited so as to not offend.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 23, 2012)

You also want to be on the lookout for acidiosis in addition to bloat.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 23, 2012)

when mineral oil is aspirated, it causes a lipoid pneumonia, that is VERY difficult to treat, and very often fatal.

I dont have time to provide links, but they are out there.  Try a google for mineral oil aspiration and for lipoid pneumonia.  

BTW.........young animals are more susceptible to aspiration.

edited to remove quotes


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 23, 2012)

Edited so as to not offend.


----------



## elevan (Aug 23, 2012)

_Please let's not turn this emergency thread into a debate on types and severity of aspiration.  Worry is interest paid on trouble before it comes due._

I have known goat owners who will give a little bit of Tide detergent powder.  I have never done this but do know it's one option.

Keep doing all that you can and have been doing.  I hope your little one makes it


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 23, 2012)

msteffey said:
			
		

> Just feel like I beat him but he birrped really good and pooped all over me, carrying him around like a baby and firmly rubbing/hitting belly.
> omg, thanks for the suggestions!!!!!!


Thank heavens for sites like this one. Hope everything is o.k. now.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Aug 24, 2012)

How's he doing?


----------

